# Canon 7D: Buy now or wait?



## gshocked (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted some opinions and thoughts from either 7D owners or people probably in the same boat as me, who are unsure if they should upgrade to a 7D now or wait until after photokina, in case a new camera comes out?

I have a 500D now, however I've out grown it and looking for a more versatile camera.
Thanks for our comments!


----------



## DB (Aug 8, 2012)

I had a 550D and upgraded last September to a 7D and its a truly great camera. There is unlikely to be a 7D2 announcement until early-2013, especially with the recent release of firmware 2.0, so my advice would be to get a 7D now. If and when a newer model is announced, or even a budget FF camera, they will be priced close to $2k. A 7D today is great value at about €1,000 in Europe or $1,500 in USA and their residual values are so close to new retail prices (just look at how few 7D bodies are ever for re-sale, plus look at all the 5D3 & 1D camera owners that retain their 7D bodies). The 7D remains Canon's flagship for APS-C sized senors, so unless you're desperate for FF, it is a logical upgrade progression from a Rebel series.


----------



## robbymack (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think you are going to see a replacement for the 7d in the next 12 months, and I would not be surprised if it was at least 2014 before what ever the replacement is will be shipped. The recent firmware update probably gives canon another 12-18 months on the product life cycle. I am, however, by no means, an expert 

If it fits your needs and budget by it now. You won't be disappointed. If you buy used and take care of it I wouldn't be surprised you could resell it later for a small depreciation especially considering where canon has been taking pricing as of late. A replacement to the 7d will probably start at $2500 or higher. 

Obviously if you are concerned about an imminent replacement wait till after photokina and see where the dust settles.


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm in a 50D now and am sitting tight waiting for an upgrade. I don't care about video but it's not a deal breaker if it's not in. I expect an upgrade to the 60D soon and maybe the 7D. I'm hoping for more megapixels, much better lowlight performance and, dare I dream, full frame? If Canon can deliver that for $2,000 or even $2,500 I am in. Got about $2.2k saved so if Canon doesn't announce something good I will save on towards a 5D mark III. I still like my 50D, I have been trying to "use it up" if you will and I think I may be getting a bit better. May be it's those Lynda courses. Anyway, the 60D and 7D are overdue for an upgrade so I would sit tight.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 9, 2012)

My own situation is similar. Should I get the 7D or wait. Hmm.

What I'll probably do:

Sit tight for now. I know the 7d will do what I want/need it to do. I want a companion for a 5dII. What the 5dII has for me - use of better quality wide lenses primarily, I'll trade for increase FPS and a little better long end, as my longest lens is a 300/4USM and a 1.4TC.

If something new is really dynamite, I might swing for it. Should it "replace" the 7D, which may be possible, I can always count on saving some $$$ on a 7D as the price drops. I got my 5DII at a great B&H price drop along with 5DIII introduction. Been wanting one... it does what I need it to do, even with its limitations.

I dont mind getting sun-setting equipment if it will do what I need and want of it. I don't need the latest-greatest, so I'm content to wait and see on the 7D


----------



## iTasneem (Aug 9, 2012)

7D is good but aged 3 yeats. If you buy it now you will blame yourself 2-6 months later when new products released.
Keep your 500D at lest a month and see what Canon will announce for Photokina (September 16)


----------



## mortadella (Aug 9, 2012)

What has history taught us?

For a year or more leading up to the 5d3 this question was the dead horse that it seemed like everybody took a whack at, of course regarding whether or not to pull the trigger on a 5d2.

5d3 comes out and you can basically get two 5d2s (Holiday season 2011 prices $1899 new) for the price of a 5d3. Had we all known that the price difference would have been so dramatic a lot of people would have had their xmas family portraits taken on a 5d2 instead of a xxxD or been out shooting with their 5d2s instead of on the forum seeking advice.

There is no question the 5d3 is a great camera and satisfies a lot of what the 5d2 leaves to be desired. But if you bought a 5d2 that price difference just doesnt make you feel bad about your decision. 

Will we see history repeat itself?

The *main* features we all like to see improvements on are and this is taking all types of photography into consideration: Resolution, Speed (fps), ISO performance, Dynamic Range, Auto Focus, weather-sealing.

Sure there are a ton of other things but, if there is a marked improvement, in any of those features that I mentioned above, over the current 7D then you may feel like you made a bad decision to buy a 7D now. I'm not going to say that I don't think the new 7D will be a vastly improved because I definitely didn't see 61pt AF coming on the 5d3, but I also didn't see that price either. So if we are surprised with by how great a 7D replacement spec list looks, get ready to be shocked by the price. So, with all that said, buying a 7D especially if you are able to get it at a bargain will not be a bad move, and I don't see you regretting it.

The only point in waiting until after photokina would be to hope for another price drop on the 7D. I've seen it as low as $1349 USD body only, its at $1449 right now. If it gets any cheaper I'll be buying one myself. 

But obviously if money is no object go buy a 1DX and be done with it!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

If your 500D is still servicable I would wait a little while.

I have no knowledge or information on what will be round the next corner or two, but if there is anything we shall be told at photokina.

The 7D is great, and will remain a great camera in and of its own right.

The traditional x0D market segment has been dumbed down and squeezed by the 7D above and now the 650D below, maybe something new and special is due to replace the 60D?

As an earlier poster commented, the most surprising thing about the 5D3 over the 5D2 was the price hike.
It went from aspiring / amateur money to almost 1D territory money (and almost 1D performance to go with it, to be fair)

I would wait. The 7D might become even better value after photokina, or you may have a clearer way ahead.


----------



## RC (Aug 9, 2012)

1. If the 7D is spec'd for what you need, I would buy now because I think the new 7D firmware strongly suggests it will be some time before there is a direct replacement. 

2. If a 60D is in align with your needs, then I would wait for Photokina to see if the 70D is announced. I would also expect it to be similar to 60D, no AFMA, build, etc. 

3. As far as the new rumored "entry" FF, I think this is an apple and oranges comparison. I view going FF as a "switch to" as opposed to an "upgrade."

How about keeping your 500D for range (assuming AF is sufficient), and wait for the entry FF announcement.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Aug 9, 2012)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted some opinions and thoughts from either 7D owners or people probably in the same boat as me, who are unsure if they should upgrade to a 7D now or wait until after photokina, in case a new camera comes out?
> 
> ...



If you're not shooting commercially and you dont have upcoming projects that requires a more versatile camera, then the best thing to do is wait. The only downside is that, the availability of a newly announced product may come later than sooner. Thats the only reason why I would think people would prefer to get one thats readily available in the market. But if you have huge patience... might as well wait as it usually leads to a happy ending.


----------



## mortadella (Aug 9, 2012)

JPL_1020 said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



What about the people that held out for a year or more waiting for a 5d3 and then couldn't afford it, or decided at that price they'd rather invest it other ways like lenses etc. 

There are many downsides to waiting for the unknown.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 9, 2012)

mortadella said:


> What about the people that held out for a year or more waiting for a 5d3 and then couldn't afford it, or decided at that price they'd rather invest it other ways like lenses etc.
> 
> There are many downsides to waiting for the unknown.


How are those downsides? Those people still could get a 5dII (and $500 cheaper than they would have a year earlier), or, they had a bunch of money saved for great lenses. And they were able to wait because they didn't need the camera. If it affects your business and income, then the decision is easy.

I'd say wait for a few reasons. The first is that something new could be announced that you'll want (6D, 70D, etc). The second is because the 7D is gonna be around for a while, so, its not like you are gonna miss out on it by waiting. Third, the best deals on cameras come in the holiday season. Last year, Canon was doing body/lens combos that were HUGE savings, so waiting til November for the 7D might save you a few hundred bucks.

If you look at the price chart from last year, the body price dropped $200+ from Sept to Dec: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02849/Canon-EOS-7D-price.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 9, 2012)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted some opinions and thoughts from either 7D owners or people probably in the same boat as me, who are unsure if they should upgrade to a 7D now or wait until after photokina, in case a new camera comes out?
> 
> ...



wait on it. The 7D is a good camera but will be replaced soon.

Patience is a virtue, Impatience is an expensive commodity.


----------



## kazeye (Aug 9, 2012)

I finally bought the 7d! Found an insane deal on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290758446924

$1349 for 7d with US warranty, Canon 50mm f/1.4, and Sony 16 gb memory card. 

Finally, my 40d will be up on Craigslist!


----------



## JPL_1020 (Aug 9, 2012)

mortadella said:


> JPL_1020 said:
> 
> 
> > gshocked said:
> ...



Waiting does not necessarily mean you're going to buy the new product... It opens you to a better option and decision that alleviate regrets in the end. :


----------



## GEEo (Aug 9, 2012)

I wus on the same situation as you a couple weeks ago.

I couldn't wait any longer for the MKII (if theres is one coming) so I decided to just pick up the 7D now.

Very happy with the Camera. 

If you can wait what Canon releases in Photokina then wait. but if you can't, go ahead and pick the 7D now. you can't go wrong either way.

;D


----------



## iaind (Aug 9, 2012)

Canon has just released new firmware for 7D

If 7dII was just around the corner why would they bother. In all likelyhood dont expect it to appear for another year.

Buy now


----------



## Menace (Aug 9, 2012)

I would suggest buy now if you have the funds esp as others have said a 7dII is unlikely since the recent firmware release.

A 7d will hold its value very well - you can always sell it 1-2 years time if something more suitable gets released.

Also, do invest in some quality glass too


----------



## DB (Aug 9, 2012)

dilbert said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > wait on it. The 7D is a good camera but will be replaced soon.
> ...



+1 just look at the CR thread on an October announcement for a 6D (possible 22MP FF body likely to be priced in the $2k to $2.5k range based on Canon's recent pricing policy).

Those who tell you to wait are not looking at the big picture, for instance, *IF* (not when or WILL) the current 7D is replaced, then this raises new questions regarding whether or not the 7D mk 1 will be discontinued or not, if not, then this could only be down to a substantial price hike, thus leaving the 7D1 in the model range alongside a newer 7D2 (like the 5D2 and the 5D3). Alternatively, if the current 7D is phased out of the model line, then prices are likely to INCREASE as dealers inventories run down and availability (Supply) diminishes.

This is precisely what occurred with the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM lens. Everyone on CR said "Don't buy the old 24-70mm, wait and keep your cash for the new 24-70mm Mk II" (which by the way are still as hard to find in dealer stores as a Yeti). I pulled the trigger on the older standard zoom L lens last Christmas and I could sell it today for between +30% to +50% more than I paid for it (one grand last December 23).

Finally, a lot of the previous comments assume you have thousands to spend and/or have the luxury of time to wait indefinitely on a company (Canon) who have a track record of announcing (late) then not delivering to schedule. If you have got a few grand to spend then go and get yourself a 5D3, but if you're on a budget like me, get the 7D, use it, and hey it if you have to sell it 6 months to 1 year down the road, well... you might lose 50 to 100 bucks on it....money well spent.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2012)

DB said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



"Soon" is relative. In the standard canon 4 year cycle, the 7D is already 75% thru its life as the flagship aps-c camera, couple the pressure nikon is putting on canon, I can't see the 7D holding on for much longer. It would be quite disappointing to have digital rot on a camera you may have bought only a few months ago. 

You mileage may vary, but I could see a 70D in the near future for less.


----------



## trygved (Aug 10, 2012)

Should you wait for a better camera, in the time it takes for that said camera to come out you'll be tipped on another better camera.
My motto is hunt for the *best* deal now, and when you're looking to upgrade, sell to somebody who doesn't search as hard as you do. There will always be that person, and the loss you _may_ take will be minimal and worth the time for which you've used the equipment.


----------



## RC (Aug 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> ...
> You mileage may vary, but I could see a 70D in the near future for less.



I expect the the 70D will follow the specs more closely from the 60D than the 7D. No AFMA, etc., etc.


----------



## Immaculens (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd wait to see what the 60D replacement looks like before pulling the 7D trigger.

the new 650D just inherited the 'older' 40D/50D/60D cross-type focus system which clears the way for the new 60D replacement to inherit something similar to the current 7D AF system. Yummy.

The 60D replacement (no guarantee it will be called the 70D... could be 65D or 60D mkII for all we know) starting block will be the 650D specs but with better AF system, maybe digic5+, hopefully lens microadjust like the 50D had... 

Yet - the 7D will have to still have appeal over the 60D replacement or why buy the 7D... unless Canon is willing to accept that and offer a new wow model...

the new 7D's FW 2.0 was put out mainly, IMO, so the premium 7D owners would not feel 100% jilted when the new 60D replacement comes out


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 10, 2012)

RC said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Expect the un-expected. The 70D will be the 7D and the 7Dmk2 will be a new camera. When their released, the 7D prices will plummet, which is an even better reason to wait.

Patience is a virtue, Impatience is an expensive commodity. The only time I would buy a 7D body now is if the price is around 800-900$, as to minimize the loss when the newer models are released.

Patience snagged me my 5D3 for 3,099 Non-grey market, USA warranty, brand New.

If you don't need it, but want it, Waiting is worth it. If you need it, your not asking this question.


----------



## FunPhotons (Aug 11, 2012)

Generally people advocate that you buy now, on these boards. The idea being that life goes on, and if you need it now, then you need it now. The problem with this is that there is no shortage of camera resources in the world today. So not having a 7D probably doesn't mean you won't be taking pictures.

My policy has been to wait, and since Canon has been releasing refreshers on equipment very frequently it's been a good policy. I also got an eye on the 7D for wildlife photography, and I'm happy to wait.


----------



## DB (Aug 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Who says the 7D prices will plummet? What do you know that the rest of us do not? You use the word 'WILL' in a positive statement instead of a normative one. It might fall, or perhaps it should fall if a new similarly priced (operative word there was the same price) 70D or 7D2 is released. Then again, Canon's policy is to bump up the price by at least 50% for newer models (just look at price gaps between T2i and T3i and T4i or the fact that the 5D3 costs 2x price of a 5D2).

I would love to have a serious money bet with you on the price of the 7D for early-2013, I could use my winnings to buy another L lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 11, 2012)

dilbert said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > RC said:
> ...



Do you seriously believe that canon, one of the largest camera manufacturers in the world, is not going to ever replace there flagship APS-C camera with a newer model any time in the future? Either it be a 70D or a 7D2 or some other model number? Because that's what your implying. 

On the sunset, no camera on the planet would have mattered if you forgot it. 

As for prices plummeting, simple example. 

5D2 prices before 5D3 - 2200$+

5d2 prices after 5D3 - 1500$+

Get the picture?


----------



## DB (Aug 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Canon 5D Mark II last Christmas was €1,689 from one of the cheapest online discount retailers in Europe. Today it is 10 euros MORE, despite the newer 5D Mark III (see below)

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/f-CANON-EOS-5D-Mark-II-MII-M-II-GARANTIE-EUROPE-4-ANS-CAMERA-BODY-NEUF-/180949816886?pt=FR_IQ_PhotoVideo_Photo_AppareilsNumeriques&hash=item2a21731636#ht_5585wt_1388

I bought my EF 24-70mm f/2.8L lens off this retailer for €1,029...now the cheapest USED price in my country is €1,200 to €1,300 for a 7 year old lens.

So get the picture! 5D mark II prices are still the same in UK & Ireland that they were 9 months ago. The USA is not the world.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Aug 11, 2012)

I say go for it,I really don't see canon replacing this camera in the near future especially with the recent firmware update that added tons of features. 

However if full frame is something your thinking about I might hold out another month or two to see what canon has up their sleeve.


----------



## DB (Aug 11, 2012)

Canon 5D mark 2 new still costs $2000 to $2200 in Europe:

Germany:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-Gehause-Mark-II-MKII-Body-Bulk-Ware-NEU-/140773755871?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Digitalkameras&hash=item20c6c50bdf#ht_3568wt_1154

UK:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-MK-2-NEW-/110913559193?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_DigitalCameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item19d2f69a99#ht_5195wt_1388

France:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/CANON-Digitalkamera-EOS-5D-Mark-II-nur-Kamera-/120963579967?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Digitalkameras&hash=item1c29fdc03f#ht_4251wt_999

European Union (EU) = 450+ million consumers, the USA = 311 million. EU is 50% larger than US (have 50% more Olympic medals too - if you add them all up), so is unlikely that Canon sell less to a larger market, their pricing policy is just more discriminatory.


----------



## DB (Aug 11, 2012)

Buy a 7D now and you can sell it for 900-1000 'used' in 2013


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 11, 2012)

DB said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I can find the best deals in local classifieds or even craigslist. Don't expect those A+ prices from evilbay, even though its possible to get good deals.

Online isn't the only option to purchase gear. Unfortunately, Europe isn't the world either and I only speak for the US side of pricing.

None the less, waiting is the best. 

If you find a steal of a price for a 7D, Go for it, It will minimize the Rot later but that deal may take weeks or months before you see it. When you do, get it but be aware the prices will be even lower when the new flagship is released.


----------



## DDay (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been sitting on the fence for almost a year at this point.

The only thing I think the 7D needs upgraded is the Digic 5 / Digic 5+ sensors
Wasn't/Isn't the 7D a crop/prosumer 1DMIV,
So we thinking the 7D replacement will be a 1Dx with crop.

I want the frame rate of the dual sensors, and have considered both the 60D & 4Ti
I just can't seem to pull the trigger on those (but haven't pulled on the 7D either)

I am thinking I will wait till the Q4'12 timeframe and see where prices go.


----------



## erda (Aug 12, 2012)

RLPhoto
5d2 prices after 5D3 - 1500$+



Please tell us where we can buy new 5d2s for $1500. I'll buy one for that price.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 12, 2012)

erda said:


> RLPhoto
> 5d2 prices after 5D3 - 1500$+
> 
> 
> ...



There was a few in the San Antonio area for that on Craigslist. There is a couple of 5d2s for 1650 right now.


----------



## liquidcool (Aug 12, 2012)

First, congrats to the OP for scoring a deal. $1200 body and $300 lens + card for $1350 is a great deal.

BTW, for those quoting $1500USD for the body, you are apparently unaware of shopping comparison engines like Shopzilla or Google Shopping. It's a $1200 body at 42photo.com and Primotronix. At least the former has excellent rating on resellerratings.com.

I'm in a similar boat, only I don't have a backup SLR. I've been going over the facts and it looks like we're headed for a 7D price drop within a few months. I may not be a photography expert, but I am a retail/enterprise ecommerce consultant and use that experience to guide me.

The 7D is aging and even the T4i has advantages:


smaller/lighter (nice for many)
DIGIC 5 - better noise reduction, in camera HDR
less shutter lag (according to B&H specs)
better screen - higher res, touch screen, articulated
EyeFi wireless
speaker
$450 cheaper

I know, some of you do not consider all of those advantages, and I don't care to argue about it. My point is that it compresses the lineup, which certainly will give Canon execs pause when considering new additions. The 60D barely has room to fit. Common sense dictates that:

- if the 70D is released, 7D price will drop
- if the 7D MKII is released, 7D price will drop
- if the 6D is released, 7D price will drop
- on Black Friday, 7D price will drop

All 3 mythical cameras will have to tread on 7D territory in order to be a clear win over the T4i and 60D. Even if the first 3 don't happen as rumored at Photokina or the ceremonial Oct. Christmas toy announcements, you'll find some great deals on Black Friday. I assume BF happens wherever Christmas is commercialized. 

Personally, the biggest advantage I can see in the 7D over T4i is the wireless flash control, because the new transmitter and flash you have to buy for the T4i to get the same functionality is almost $1K combined. That's not all, of course, but for my purposes (mostly indoor portrait/event photography), not a whole lot. It's also the main thing the 60D has over the T4i, as they cost the same now.


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, I bet I win the most patient award here. I'm still working on wearing out my first "real" digital camera, the Rebel XT. It's been a great learning machine and I have certainly cultivated my interest and my skill since I bought it several years ago, along with the 28-135 lens, which I have loved for it's versatility. I wanted to get more wide angle shots and picked up the 10-22mm, which is pretty great for the crop sensor. Oh, and I jumped on the 580EX II Flash when that came out. Wow, has THAT made a difference when taking photos around the poorly lit house here in Oregon! 

I'm not a Pro, not making money at it, and not interested in any one particular kind of shoot. I like the best shot I can get, but not at the expense of having the versatility of the zoom. I like to shoot while hiking or going downtown or taking pictures of my family. I have no plans to sell my photos. I just want to have fun taking them and sharing them. If I can afford better tools, I'll get the best ones I can afford because I know in any discipline, the right tool for the job is always going to make doing the job more fun. 

So, I've listened carefully to the advice here talking about investing in Lenses first, but last year I had a dilemma. With $2,000 cash in hand to spend on my hobby, should I get the 7D or the brand spankin' new 70-200mm f2.8L IS II that had just come out. Knowing that Camera bodies get updated much faster than Lenses, I opted to just keep on using my old Rebel XT and bought that insanely awesome lens. I could only manage to do that with the intention of upgrading to the best Camera Body I could afford when the time was right.

I guess, luckily for me, the time still isn't right. Maybe by next Spring I will be ready to make the move up, assuming my XT holds together for that long. That huge lens, even though I am careful about holding the lens and not relying on the camera, makes the plastic body creak under it's weight sometimes. I get great shots with that lens that I could never have gotten with my 28-135, but I know it will only be that much more amazing when I can affix that cannon of a Canon Lens to my next Canon Camera. 

So, I am holding on, watching and waiting to see what comes out next. Anything would be an upgrade for me at this point, but I prefer to invest at the top of the prosumer range. So, I'll be looking for whatever the next top of the line crop sensor camera, which I can still use my wide angle lens with, that will be sturdy and allow me to get a good 6-8 years use from it. 

My next goal, hopefully by Xmas 2013, after I get my next camera in the Spring, is to add the 100mm f2.8L IS Macro (plus a yet to be determined macro flash). I would replace my 28-135 with a 24-70 II, but I'd rather be able to take great Macro shots and try to get by using primarily my incredible 70-200, so I think I can wait on upgrading that "range" until I can swing it.

Once I have that, all that's left is a really long range lens. By then, probably three or four years from now, I'll be able to score one of those 200-400mm lenses (and forego a trip to Europe).

Oh, yes....after that, then I will be saving up for the next/next Camera Body upgrade......and that will probably be full frame....and then I will have to replace my wide angle lens with a higher quality and ff compatible lens. 

I suppose after that I'll have to start working on putting together the new Holographic camera outfit or my kids will be laughing at my old timer flat photos! 

Good thing I am patient. And persistent too. This hobby is damn expensive. But fun! LOL


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 13, 2012)

@Jason

A refreshing attitude. It's an old chesnut, but how many of us really need anything beyond 6MP? I mean _really _need?

I don't!
I wish you and your XT health and many more clicks!


----------



## Louie_C. (Aug 17, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @Jason
> 
> A refreshing attitude. It's an old chesnut, but how many of us really need anything beyond 6MP? I mean _really _need?
> 
> ...



I'm a convert from the dark side looking to start fresh. Here, in Canada, the pricing is just about the same for 7D + 17-55mm 2.8 or the 5D MKII + 24-105 (Kit). 5D MK3 is priced well above and I'm just stepping into the semi-pro realm. Some say there is no comparison between APS-C and FF. I would like my jump to Canon to be meaningful so wanting to go FF.

My main focus would not be sports or action but wouldn't mind at least having the ability to shoot some action, everyone seems to blast the 5D MKII's ageing 9point AF, hence the 7D consideration.

The other issue is flash... Both systems do not have all the functionality available to take advantage of the new RT system. The 580EX II is discontinued and the 430EX II seems to get the thumbs down as a flash for the 5D MKII. The 7D has a built in flash and the 5D needs at least the 430 EX II.

Torn. Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

@Louie_C

7d + 17-55 2.8 is an excellent combination - FPS and AF will help with your ports photography. However, even taking into consideration the crop factor, you may be lacking in reach with the above lens. 

Will your budget allow for a second lens for sports?

Cheers


----------



## Louie_C. (Aug 17, 2012)

It could perhaps include the EF-S 55-250 4-5.6 but not something like the 70-200 F4 IS.

I was looking at the 100mm 2.8 Macro (non-L) for some reach, I shoot Macro more than sports.

So, in other words forget 5D MKII and go for performance of the 7D? I do like the DOF in FF but the gigs I have been on call for more performance...

Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

100 2.8 is a great lens - excellent value for money. So if it's performance you need, go with the 7d.

Have fun.


----------



## Louie_C. (Aug 17, 2012)

@Menace thanks for the 2 cents, cheers


----------



## bobcat300 (Sep 4, 2012)

The 7D is a great camera, I had 2of them and was advise to sell them because it's replacement was on its way.


----------



## gmrza (Sep 4, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



A slightly different take on this:

What is your opportunity cost of not upgrading?
For a professional photographer, that is more quantifiable (e.g. high revenue through upgrading, or losing jobs/greater risk through not upgrading - e.g. current camera or current backup body breaks.) - if you can tick those boxes, it is worth upgrading.

Outside of the professional sphere, it is harder to put a dollar value to the opportunity cost. You probably want to ask yourself how much better you believe the output of the new camera will be. Secondly, are you planning a once in a lifetime experience, which you are wanting to photograph - e.g. trip to the Antarctic where you need a sealed body. Alternatively, are you being creatively limited by your current camera. e.g Do you take photos in the wet/rain, do you shoot action (need better AF).
If you can't tick those boxes, it becomes totally an emotional decision, and you ask yourself if you have money to burn. - Canon's current APS-C sensor is more than half way, probably closer to three quarters of the way through its life cycle, so it is worth speculating that Canon will introduce a new APS-C sensor in the next 12 to 18 months. If you can hold on with the upgrade you can skip a generation of sensors and have a camera that won't be superseded for a good 3 to 4 years. I would not use the sensor as the reason to upgrade now, but probably rather look at other characteristics which the 7D has which the XX0D line doesn't (sealing, better AF, higher fps, AFMA, etc.)


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 4, 2012)

I say wait. You can get the 7D cheaper if they announce any of the following: A 70D that is comparable to today's 7D. Or a replacement to the 7D if it is to be launched within the next 4 months. I'm not sure that this will affect it as much, but if there is an entry level full frame announced... but I think that would only draw some buyers away from the current 7D as their prices might be comparable. Consequently demand goes down and so should the price.


----------



## pwp (Sep 4, 2012)

gshocked said:


> Just wanted some opinions and thoughts from either 7D owners or people probably in the same boat as me, who are unsure if they should upgrade to a 7D now or wait until after photokina, in case a new camera comes out?



Don't wait...go directly to a pre-owned 1D Mk4. This is an awesome camera with a handy x1.3 crop. The high ISO performance while not in 1DX territory leaves the 7D in the dust. And you'll very quickly come to appreciate 1-Series ergonomics. You'll never go back. Check out Craigslist or Gumtree. 

Pre-owned 1-Series bodies are a pretty safe bet. They are as robust as cameras get. I read somewhere once that 1-Series Canons feel like they are carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium. My old 1D MkIIn was still functioning perfectly when I retired it with close to a million actuations on it....original shutter. And when I wiped off the sweat/salt from the body and gave it a scrub, it looked damn as close to a lightly used body as you could imagine. Awesome....

-PW


----------



## M.ST (Sep 4, 2012)

Wait for the 70D or buy a 1D Mark IV.


----------



## sameerthawani (Sep 4, 2012)

As others on this thread have said, the the new firmware just being released, most likely the "successor" to the 7D is probably a little bit of time away. 

But let's just consider the worst case scenario: Say you the buy the 7D and then Canon comes out with the "successor" the day after your 30day return policy expires ???

Say this "successor" is immediately available (ha!), affordable (ha!) and has everything you want. Then what? Well you could probably try to sell the 7D and take a small loss. I think the question in your situation is, - is that risk worth it? That - only you can decide based on your financial situation. 

If I had confidence I could sell it second hand and for a reasonable price, I would probably go for it. 

Hope that helps. My opinion only.


----------



## sarahgraham (Sep 5, 2012)

i got my first dslr (rebel xsi) a few years ago, and to learn photography on it, it has been great. but i too have looked into upgrading to the 7D. i think the thing that draws me to it the most is the HD video capability. that would be a nice upgrade and feature to have for clients to take advantage of.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2012)

Video alone isn't the beat reason to choose a 7d, the 600d, 650d & 60d are arguably better for video with the flip out screen. Intermediate iso is handy, so 60d looking like better video choice within budget.

7d excels in high speed situations where quicker more tweakable af is required, and whetr a high burst rate and burst depth wins the day.

The 7d is a good camera, anything that succeeds it is likely to be significantly more expensive.

As with any canon dslr since day 1, use raw and learn how to use dpp or acr for best reaults.


----------



## raz (Sep 10, 2012)

Longtime lurker here. Great site!

I'm thinking about buying the refurb 7D at Adorama through Amazon (to take advantage of the 0% financing offer). If I can sell my T2i for 350, that would put the total out of pocket around for this around $850. Not bad! Still though, it will burn if a new one is announced though it wont matter unless it's the 70d because a new 7DII I would not be able to afford. A new 70D, I could probably do though 0% financing won't be available in that case (offer expires 9/30 in case anyone's interested) THOUGHTS? Also, any thoughts on the refubs in general? 

THANKS!


----------



## thelebaron (Sep 11, 2012)

I just sold my refurb 7d from the loyalty program, it was a fantastic camera with no faults. But another option is to buy used, there are quite a few floating about which you can nab for about 900-1000


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Sep 12, 2012)

Get offline, pick a lens and go out and shoot what you have. Any new camera is only different, but not
necessarily better. If you get images you like, spend your money on lenses to increase your flexibility and
don't worry about a new body until your current one shows it's limitations. When you know what you 
need, your choice will become obvious.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 13, 2012)

raz said:


> Longtime lurker here. Great site!
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the refurb 7D at Adorama through Amazon (to take advantage of the 0% financing offer). If I can sell my T2i for 350, that would put the total out of pocket around for this around $850. Not bad! Still though, it will burn if a new one is announced though it wont matter unless it's the 70d because a new 7DII I would not be able to afford. A new 70D, I could probably do though 0% financing won't be available in that case (offer expires 9/30 in case anyone's interested) THOUGHTS? Also, any thoughts on the refubs in general?
> 
> THANKS!



I'm a little confused by your post. I just checked Canon Price Watch and both Adorama and B&H are selling refurbished 7Ds at $1149. I'm not seeing anything from Adorama on Amazon, but I might be missing something. 

Both Adorama and B&H routinely offer "bill me later" 0% for six months. Offer never expires. 

Are you assuming the 7DII will be significantly more expensive than the originally 7D, or just that the $1,700 original price is steeper than you want to pay? I don't think we can assume the 7DII will automatically be a lot more costly. I think we'll have a better idea once the 6D is announced, but I think competitive pressures will force Canon to price it closer to its Nikon counterpart than the 5DIII was to the D800. (5DIII was, in my view, very wisely targeted at a very competitive market -- wedding photographers -- who have little choice but to pay the $500 premium for the 5DIII's superior ISO performance). I'm sure I'll get flamed for that comment, by those who like to act like the 5DIII was some sort of fail by Canon, but I disagree. I think Canon knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I did just that. My 40D took a turn for the worst so needed something to fill untill I can get hold of a 5DMKIII. So I got one a year old under 10k shots for £750. Have to say the camera is incredible, everything is great but...

and its a big BUT! The IQ and noise are horrible in the places you don't expect. In fact I am impressed how good the ISO performance is over 1600 (as the 40D was unusable over 1600) but up to 800 it is horrible! 100-400 really really disappointing, especially 100!!! Coming from a 40D it was much cleaner, its still working to make a comparison and shot two side by side and the 7D is worse, noticeably worce. The DR has no difference either... so where it counts it was disappointing, and i was expecting it to be better especialy DR i thought the IQ would be similar. Everywhere else it is an awesome camera the AF system makes the camera useful for everything and the 8fps is great too, but now after 2 weeks im thinking of just selling and biting the bullet for the 5D MKIII and converting FF.

On my 40D I didnt use any NR at ISO100, on the 7D im using 5-10 on the slider and loosing detail. The NR is set to standard too. Its ridiculous, I was using 5-15 for 400-640 on the 40D. 

Maybe I was expecting too much but was a bit disappointed. Not just my cam either have tested two to make sure its not just mine.

Is this normal from you other 7D owners. I hate dissing this camera as im a true canon guy, and ive heard great things about the 7D.I remember hearing another member being upset about the ISO100 performance and thinking he must be mad. But I really feel strongly on this one.


----------



## papa-razzi (Sep 13, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Well I did just that. My 40D took a turn for the worst so needed something to fill untill I can get hold of a 5DMKIII. So I got one a year old under 10k shots for £750. Have to say the camera is incredible, everything is great but...
> 
> and its a big BUT! The IQ and noise are horrible in the places you don't expect. In fact I am impressed how good the ISO performance is over 1600 (as the 40D was unusable over 1600) but up to 800 it is horrible! 100-400 really really disappointing, especially 100!!! Coming from a 40D it was much cleaner, its still working to make a comparison and shot two side by side and the 7D is worse, noticeably worce. The DR has no difference either... so where it counts it was disappointing, and i was expecting it to be better especialy DR i thought the IQ would be similar. Everywhere else it is an awesome camera the AF system makes the camera useful for everything and the 8fps is great too, but now after 2 weeks im thinking of just selling and biting the bullet for the 5D MKIII and converting FF.
> 
> ...



The 7D is a great camera - but as you said it has a lot of noise in low light. In good lighting, it isn't so bad. For sports, the 7D is excellent. High FPS, extra reach with the crop, great AF. I also picked up some of the faster non-L primes for indoor sports - 85 f1.8. The 7D allows you to get shots you otherwise wouldn't be able to. 

I was initially a bit disappointed with the IQ when I first got the camera, but have grown to love it after I have learned what light it works well in and not. I shoot 80% sports, so beside stepping up to a 1D body, the benefits of the 7D far outweigh the compromises for me.

However, if I did not shoot a lot of sports, I would not buy a 7D. I think there are better choices for general purpose shooting, landscape, etc. A 60D or T4i would be less money and probably better - or go FF. A 5DIII gives you just about everything a 7D provides (and more) except the reach of the crop, - so if that is in your price range it seems like the way to go, short of a 1D body.


----------

